# Fresh water lobster, Jackson Blue Cave, FL



## sabbath999 (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's a freshwater lobster/crawdad about 17 feet down in the cavern of Jackson Blue spring in Florida. Shot with a point & shoot in underwater housing, cropped a little but no post processing.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 31, 2010)

HOWFF!!! Horrible!!!

Regards


----------

